# Cocaine



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

not sure if you've heard of http://www.erowid.org but it's the best site for information on almost all drugs, i'm sure you'll find what you're looking for there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

actually the 25min buzz part is true tho if she snorted a half gram durin the night itll last longer

ersonally im eager to use E/Coe in last hope of emotions and feelin


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

This topic makes me feel as if someone is spitting in my face!

Why is this topic on this forum????

I have a hard time understanding why anyone abusing drugs would even be on this website.

Depersonalization is a drug induced disorder right?

So I would expect this forum to be the very last place to find a topic like this one to pop up.

If you want to snort Coke then that is up to you.

Talking about it on this form is like spitting in all of our faces though.

I don't like this topic and I hope that someone puts a lock on it.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Tigersuit

If a topic about drugs was brought up in the right way then I would have nothing wrong with it.

I just don't understand why you would come here to ask questions about how high you will get off of snorting Coke??

This kind of question on dpselfhelp is an insult to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

I can undersand ur statement LOSTONE but this is asite about recovering from DPDR. Its not nessacary to read it if it offends u.
If someone however want to discuss drugs, let us.

I bet from ur POV drugs is a sin aainst the invisble man in the sky bt to some of us it isnt.
No one here is promotin drugs but sharing opinions and experiences.
Remember if 90% of us got this due to drug use(which means we used to enjoy it) we have no more problem havin a conversation about it than u do speakin on God etc.

Personally I snort a line if it cures me anyday


----------



## joepert (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked speed more than cocaine; stronger, longer and cheaper...but then the crash... :roll:


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

In my experience, cocaine is pretty disapointing. Considering how famous it is, you'd expect a lot more. Since it's a pretty strong stimulant it will most likely make you focus on your DP a lot more (which you will interpret as 'MY DP IS GETTING STRONGER!).


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

For once i gotta agree with lostone. This topic really has no place on the forum.

I have done cocaine many times in the past. It is a terrible, evil drug. It will consume what is left of your money, personality, and mental health. I have never been in a deeper, darker, more suicidal depression then when i was coming down off of cocaine.

Tigersuit, I understand the experimental drug use phase, i was there myself when i was your age. But really man, run far away from that. You dont need to know. Drugs are really not the solution to anything.

However, i am sure since your girlfriend is doing it and you are already curious enough to ask on this forum, you will soon find this out for yourself.

Best of luck...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> In my experience, cocaine is pretty disapointing.


Amen.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

d.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit is just asking a question so LOSTONE if you don't like this thread don't read it.

To answer your question i have done cocaine and crack more then a few times and it's a really overrated drug that does practically nothing but empty your bank account. When i snorted cocaine i really didnt feel any different then sober except id feel a little bit jittery thats about it. Smoking crack gives a good bang but the high lasts all of about 2 minutes then you do the rest of the crack you got.

I really could only stand to do coke or crack if i was drinking because it otherwise didnt really do much and it made me too jittery. Alcohol actually combines with cocaine in the liver to form a metabolite called cocaethylene which makes the coke high last longer and also makes it much more cardio-toxic. So it's a fairly dangerous mix even though alot of people do it.

I spent a few nights when i was a alcoholic drinking and doing coke/crack for most of the night even though i never liked the stuff very much. I mainly did it to keep me awake so i could drink more booze.

Cocaine on it's own is also one of the very few drugs that made my dp/dr and brain fog much worse on the comedown. Id wake up the next day after doing the stuff and feel like i was in a total fog. The derealization i got from doing coke was the worst though. It made the whole world and even people look very unreal, ugly and mean. If i drank with it it was even worse.

So i would say stay the hell away from cocaine. It's a completly useless drug that does nothing but empty your wallet. The high even from really good coke is hardly noticiable at all. Also everyone i know that has become addicted to the stuff has turned into a idiot.

The cocaine craze is mainly just a product of consumer capitalism as lot's of people snort tons of the stuff yet they don't even like it. It's a status symbol more then anything else. Hopefully it will die out soon and people will start doing drugs that arent as shitty and actually have cool effects.


----------



## joepert (Aug 16, 2006)

Conclusion: cocaine sucks :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I would say it's not the end of the world to try something once, but actually my first few puffs of weed were the end of the world. I'm tempted to try something else but I don't honestly know if I could/would do it. Sometimes I smoke roll-ups...that's about as close as I've got to being a naughty girl.

I wonder what my dad would think if he was alive.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Tigersuit is just asking a question so LOSTONE if you don't like this thread don't read it.


I don't have a problem with the topic of Coke.

I have a problem with the question that was asked about it.

If someone was abusing Coke and wanted advise on how to stop abusing it then that would be fine. But asking advise about how to get high or what drugs will get you higher is personally very offending to me on a forum about DP/DR.

MentallyIll it is just my opinion that this is not the right place for these kind of questions. It has nothing to do with religion. It has to do with my experiences with drugs (the very reason I am here in the first place). And obviously all my experiences with drugs were bad or I would not be on DPselfhelp.

If people do not agree with me then that is fine. I myself will leave this forum and leave you all in peace. If these are the types of topics people are willing to tolerate here then this entire forum is obviously not going to be helpful to anyone and I am wasting my time here.



> Conclusion: cocaine sucks


Yes, that is my point!

And Tigersuit, I am very sorry if I sounded like I was attacking you or anything like that. It's not you that bothers me, it's just this topic.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Let's be completely honest...it's a worthy topic, it needs to be discussed. We need to be honest with ourselves about our impulses before we try and deal with them.

I would consider doing cocaine. Before I decide not to do it, I have to admit to myself that the idea of getting off of my head and listening to some music that is completely out of this world ...does appeal. Not at a rave though...I'd rather be away from people.

What's the best drug for expanding the consciousness without being hallucinatory?

I tend to feel out of this world just listening to music anyway, so I can't imagine what doing drugs would do to my brain!
Probably destroy my mind, so I guess I shouldn't.

I just want to be at one with the music.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Suppose.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

did for first 2 lines of cocaine with my oldman not even a buzz but I was on valium before hand so


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

no why would it be a joke your very judgemental of people maybe this is why you have this problem


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If people addressed what they looked for in drugs maybe they could find the suitable substitutes?

For me, it's loss of control.

What changed my view of drugs was the realisation that our skepticism is very much a symptom of the age. Back in the day, everyone was on opium, alcoholism was normal...we have a society built on self-control.
No wonder drugs are considered "bad".


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

say.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

The last thing anyone should be promoting is censorship... talk about whatever the hell you want on this board.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> If these are the types of topics people are willing to tolerate here then this entire forum is obviously not going to be helpful to anyone and I am wasting my time here.


 Im willing to tolerate just about any topic as long as it isint a personal attack on someone or anything to out there. You seem like the intolerant one in saying that everyone should not tolerate these types of topics. Thats just censorship and last time i checked i lived in a free country and i was able to discuss whatever the hell i want.

Just because you had bad experiences with drugs doesent mean that everyone on the planet should stop taking them. I had mostly positive experiences with drugs and even shitty cocaine only made my dp/dr and brain fog alot worse for a day or 2.

It was the legal and acceptable drug alcohol that nearly cost me my life and freedom. But do i think that alcohol should be banned because of my bad experiences with it? Hell no because i have the common sense to know that most people who use alcohol have no problem with it. I would rank it as the worst drug on earth for ME though.



> What's the best drug for expanding the consciousness without being hallucinatory?


 Hmm thats a hard one as most drugs that expand consciousness are psychedelics. Downers such as alcohol tend to shut your brain down more then anything else. Stimulants such as cocaine, meth and dexedrine just speed you up and don't really expand your consciousness.

Opiates such as codeine, oxycodone, morphine and the big bad heroin do tend to put you in a kind of dreamy state of mind and they could be called consciousness expanding i guess. God knows enough jazz musicians and lot's of rock stars used it for inspiration or excape or just to get a really good buzz. I doubt the rolling stones would have sounded like they did had they not used the stuff.

But opiates atleast the stronger ones are very addictive both physically and mentally. Ive gone through opiate withdrawal and let me tell you it is not pleasant. Then there is the problem with overdosing and killing yourself on the stronger ones if your not careful. So i wouldnt advise trying these at all as they are just too dangerous. Although id say that you more then likely have already atleast have had codeine for medical purposes. Hell it's sold OTC in small quantities here in canada and in the UK.

Cannabis isint hallucinogenic to me atleast not until you smoke or eat alot of the real strong stuff so i guess that could be a non-hallucinogenic consciousness expanding drug. But everyone is different i don't know if weed or hash agrees with you or not.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> The last thing anyone should be promoting is censorship... talk about whatever the hell you want on this board.


I completely agree, talk about whatever you want on this board and nothing should be censored. But, (there is a but) there are more appropriate forums to talk about stuff like this. Would you go to a forum for automobile enthusiasts and ask them a question about the prognosis of lung cancer? No, I'm sure you could find a better, more appropriate place to do it.

The website midnightrambler linked to (erowid) is a spectacular place to find information about drugs.

While i dont feel this forum should be censored, it does need to stay somewhat on topic, at least in the main message board area. Google is a wonderful tool to find out about anything your heart desires, and it is often best to search for your own answers.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Just because you had bad experiences with drugs doesent mean that everyone on the planet should stop taking them.


No I don't expect that either.

What is very hard for me to understand is why anyone still thinking of using illegal drugs would be on Dpselfhelp at all.



> Thats just censorship and last time i checked i lived in a free country and i was able to discuss whatever the hell i want.


Yes I understand that.

But would you think it would be right or appropriate for a child molester to get online and go onto a support forum for people that were raped as a child and then ask the people on that forum if they thought that a 7 year old year old is more fun to molest then a 10 year old?

There are certain questions that you just don't ask about in certain places. And there are some questions that should not be asked anywhere.

Thats my opinion and yes it is wise for myself to leave this thread since this topic is offensive to me.

Actually I am leaving this entire forum because I feel that there are to many people here that obviously either do not have DP/DR or do not understand how bad DP/DR can be for some people.

If this is not a serious website about Depersonalization disorder then I do not know what this website is about and so I am leaving. 
There are a few people here that seem to believe that this is a website about Depersonalization disorder but many people here must believe that this website is about something else.

comfortably numb 
As I said, I do not wish to be attacking anyone and I said that I was sorry if I sounded like I was attacking anyone. I personally feel offended seeing this thread on this forum though.

I would never go onto a drug forum with a bunch of stoners and chew them out for abusing drugs. I don't like to look down on people and I myself have abused drugs anyway so it would not make sense for me to look down on anyone for abusing drugs.

I am simply very offended by this thread because as far as I am aware of this is a support website for people with a very serious "DRUG INDUCED DISORDER!"

comfortably numb I am sorry if I offended you or anyone else here. I just wanted to let everyone know that the question in this thread is very offensive to me. Not just because of the question that is asked but because it was asked on a support forum for people that have "DRUG INDUCED DISORDERS" such as myself.

Since I have a drug induced disorder this topic here on this forum makes me feel as if I am being mocked.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

nt?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Has it ever occured to you that I may be interested in the effects coke has on DP/DR, thus making the thread relevent?


The answer to that question is that Coke can induce DP/DR.

There is really not much more to say.

It seemed to me that the question was not about DP/DR though.

It seemed like you were asking about how high you will get from snorting coke.

I clicked on this topic because I have experience with drugs and I figure that my experiences with drugs and my knowledge of drugs may be able to help someone looking for help. I am not going to let you know what I think about how high you will get from Coke though.

Coke is a very powerful and destructive drug that may end up killing you if you choose to use it.

I personally am on this website because drugs have caused me a very great deal of pain and suffering that I can not even put into words. This is why I am here. I found this website because drugs ruined my life. So please try to understand why I would get offended by this topic. There is a very great deal of pain behind my words Tigersuit and I would expect most of the people here to understand that.

If your question is about how high you will get on Coke or any other drug then I suggest you check out a forum like this one http://www.hipforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=229

I think the people there will be happy to answer all of your questions. 
I just don't think Dpselfhelp is the right place for this.



> I've been hearing mixed opinions about this drug, so I figured I'd ask here...
> 
> My girlfriend tried coke for the first time last week. Snorted half a gram, and told me it was the absolute best high she's ever had. She promised me she'd never do it again.
> 
> ...


That does not sound to me as if that question has anything to do with DP/DR at all. It sounds like you are wanting to know if Coke is a better drug then E or if it really gets you higher then E.

If that is really your question then I suggest you ask it on a forum like the one I posted above. It would just make a lot more sense.


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

if ur gonna do coke go ahead. My Dp is diminshing every day and i still use it sumtimes, usually just cos every1 else is even with infrequent use it can be a little bit of a monkey on your back so think about that, sum1 mentions it and you think "hey maybe I'll get sum i got that money for my new trainers in my pocket, but the shoes can wait". Ur just gonna feel shitty and ripped off after it, like all stimulants, but hey we're all fuckin adults just cos you got dp or whatever dusnt mean you cant make a grown up decision. Dunno what age u r but as u get older u realise that drugs are boring as hell and people who take them and say "that was the best buzz of my life" are generally real boring people, sorry but its the truth. I used to think drugs were the best thing that ever happened to me, but looking back in reality they are so fuckin mundane, go out and do sumthin exciting with pals, catch a 2 hour train to somewher u never been and go out have a good time an meet new people and get pissed, rather than sitting in sum bawbags house sticking fuckin fructose powder up your nose, gotta keep perspective sumtimes and remember all the things you planned to do when you were young until you discovered drugs. BTW personal opinion, dp has fuck all to do with drugs directly, it is a symptom of drug-induced anxiety / depression, its just a sensation that people also experience on drugs, so when they experience it as part of some mental anguish they instantly relate it to drugs and lay the blame there. and if you tell yourself you ain't anxious or depressed, deep down you are screaming with it, the dp masks your inner turmoil, try and get the dp to fuck by centring on what your negative emoitions are, particularly regards the future, try and feel what is really upsetting you, it is hard. best way is to first ignore all day to day/dp/existential/who am i/is he looking at me/is my jumper gay/is my car a bit shite/is my college course a waste of time/am i underachieving etc.(sound familiar, yes?) anxieties in your mind as best you can, sounds easy here but takes a hell of a lot of time and ignoring your brain all the time. eventually this helps dp loosen just a bit , then you start to see a glimpse of what is scratching beneath and u can begin dealing with it. you are human jsut like every1 else, u are not different .gotta stop hiding from shit and grab life by the horns, if u want something u gotta take it , not take a back seat and hope it cums to you cos ur too scared, the world doesn't work that way no matter how dp we get.

sorry bout the length of this post,and it should probably be in a different thread, but i don't wanna stay on here long cos i havent needed to in ages and i feel way better these days, and sorry bout shite spelling/grammar, way to tired for this shit. :?


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Mr. Zombie said:


> I'd say cocaine is the first step to feeling WONDERFUL!!


 8)


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Has it ever occured to you that I may be interested in the effects coke has on DP/DR, thus making the thread relevent?


Your original post did not mention dp/dr even once.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Coke is boring... spend your money and OD on red bull vodka :wink:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Simple: coke turns you into an arsehole

(its probably cut with all kinds of rubbish too)


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> actually the 25min buzz part is true tho if she snorted a half gram durin the night itll last longer
> 
> ersonally im eager to use E/Coe in last hope of emotions and feelin


That's weird because i also thought the only way of truly explaining how i felt, and how it could be understood was to take ecstacy one last time. Not to get high but give me the ability to explain.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

LOSTONE i didnt mean to offend you i was just voicing my opinion as you where yours. So no hard feelings i did not mean to insult you as your opinions are just as valid as mine.

I think we both got burned by drugs but mine was not long term. Well the cognitive effect's of chronic alcoholism lasted about a year after i quit so thats somewhat long term. Alcohol was the only drug that really sucked me in and almost killed me.

I believe you got your dp/dr from psychedelics if i remember correctly or am i thinking on someone else? I never had any problems with psychedelics at all in fact they actually helped my dp/dr somewhat. I took a hell of alot of shrooms over 200 in one trip on a few occasions. Me and my friends would eat the damn things like candy because they grew all over the place and we often couldnt afford any other drugs.

Alcohol made my dp/dr and brain fog much worse but this did not stop me from chugging gallons of the stuff for years. Cocaine and to a much lesser extent DXM also made it worse. Cocaine made my derealization really really bad in paticular and DXM made my brain fog worse after waking up from a trip.

Anyway the bottom line is cocaine is a useless, overrated and overpriced drug that hardly produces any effect's at all. I think the only reason alot of people do it is to make themselves look cool and they try to be like their favorite movie star. Ive never taken ecstasy before but i can tell you that shrooms, nitrous oxide, morphine, oxycodone, codeine, demerol, cannabis and even goddamn benzos for christsakes are a better buzz then cocaine.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

First of all: LOSTONE, we tolerate you posting pages and pages of bible quotes, so you can learn to tolerate other people posting their opinions. People have questions and squelching people's questions is one reason we develop DP in the first place. It also means people make uninformed choices which can lead to them getting hurt and that doesn't help anyone. It doesn't mean the whole forum is pointless, but if you are going to take it that way then that's your choice.

In the end it comes down to a simple rule: If you don't like it, DON'T READ IT. Incidentally the rule I apply to your posts 

Now, to answer Tiger's question. I haven't tried Cocaine, but I've tried similar drugs like Meth/Ice. Honestly, it gets you high. It gets you real fucking high. You feel awesome for a little while (apparently on Coke you feel like God), but then you come down. But you really don't wanna come down, cause reality sucks, so you take some more, and so on.

I'd say there's no harm in trying it, just be careful to watch what happens and try not to get addicted to it.

Personally I prefer psychedelics over other drugs, because they open up your awareness and perception rather than just making you feel good. But in the end all drugs are just shortcuts to places we can go while sober with work, but its everyone's choice what they put into their own bodies.

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

c.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> But in the end all drugs are just shortcuts to places we can go while sober with work, but its everyone's choice what they put into their own bodies.


I wonder how it is possible to get hallucinatory experiences without taking drugs and whilst still claiming to be sane - not that I do or anything. I'm gonna start working on my 3rd eye more (like your avatar) because its slightly overactive anyway...although I don't get any weird experiences really. Just enjoy music _a lot_ and body disappears quite a lot.

Heart chakra is amazing also....it is amazing what you can acheive without drugs.

Not to say experiences are everything...but I feel driven towards communion with something else, bigger.

I heard a Catholic philosopher saying that people took drugs as a substitute for experiencing God.

I think it is only natural to want something else, so I don't look down on those taking drugs, but I do feel it is sad to look exclusively to drugs when it is true you can get it through relationships and meditation.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I just wanted to add that my second reason for being tempted is to not know what is going to happen but do it anyway. Again...sheer recklessness. I think it shows I am bored, or looking in the wrong place perhaps.

When I feel like this - sitting here with headphones on and no cares - the urge to drive at high speed kicks in again.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> I wonder how it is possible to get hallucinatory experiences without taking drugs and whilst still claiming to be sane


Oh there are many many ways to do this. Here are a couple.

1. meditaton
2. sleep deprivation
3. sensory deprivation
4. high fever
5. normal dreams
6 lucid dreams


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess...I suppose I mean more often. Then again, if it was out of control that wouldn't be good.


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

Well, in order for anything to work in your brain there has to be a receptor. LSD, mescaline, psilocybin... they all work because there's a place in your brain for them... so I guess from that standpoint you could potentially achieve the effects of all of these drugs on your own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Well LOSTONE is clearly snortin most coke of anyone in here so why is he talkin

Damn I awlways wondered why there are recepptors in our brains for these drugs its like were MEANT to take em

I read somewhere the effects of LSD can be achieved through some certain breathin technique ofcourse less intense and longlived


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

y.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> Damn I awlways wondered why there are recepptors in our brains for these drugs its like were MEANT to take em


It would be stranger if nothing fit the receptors. Its random. Nature has many themes that run through humans, animals, plants etc.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Mr. Zombie said:


> MentallyIll said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I awlways wondered why there are recepptors in our brains for these drugs its like were MEANT to take em
> ...


They also aren't not meant meant for drugs. They aren't meant for anything, they just are. Just plants which happen to exist.

I mean, you can look for meaning in anything if you try.

You could say that every anomoly was meaningful as well.

Like: the brains of psychopaths are different, therefore they are meant to be different. We are meant to be murdered by psychopaths...great.

Maybe that's a poor example. But on the them of plants. They just exist, and its up to us how we use them..my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok I understand but my PERSONAL theory of evolution of mankind is this:

Some stoneage homosapien was out to get food , then stumbled upon some psychedelic shroom ate it went crazy and expanded his consciousness...

might be... funny philosophy ad makes much more logic sense than say............christianity

Ofcourse scientific studies has ame to the conclusion consciusness expanded to form language so the person could thinkk to himself and ccommunicate


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Mr. Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > MentallyIll said:
> ...


The recovery rate for schizophrenia in developing nations is actually at least twice as high as it is in developed countries. Basically, less or no medication is associated with a better recovery.

Citation: http://www.schizophrenia.com/sznews/arc ... 01993.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

i can agree with this as I believe psychosis isnt permanent nesacarry.
Some of the people need a reak fro reality so their brains says AH FUCK IT and go mental, while others are seriously messedup from birth due to brain damage


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr. Zombie said:


> The receptors aren't meant for drugs.


 Then why does a mushroom grow that produces a drug called psilocybin that activates the 5-ht2a receptor that just happens to be in your brain? If one was actually spiritual you could come to the conclusion that this is no accident and that god meant for that receptor to be there and he meant for that mushroom to grow for a reason. That along with DMT which grows in many plants around the world and it happens to activate the very same receptor.

But im not that far out there i think those shrooms are there just so we can all get high as hell, possibly get some insight out of the trip, and most importantly have a really good time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm never gonna get into a argument with Comfortably Numb... and any one who has = Game over!... lol. He "knows!" :wink:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Angel_Ariel said:


> I wonder how it is possible to get hallucinatory experiences without taking drugs and whilst still claiming to be sane


I never claimed to be sane  Besides, "Hallucination" is just a word for experiences outside our normal sense of perception. It implies that these experiences aren't real, that you are seeing things that aren't there. Well, those experiences ARE real. All it is is a shift in your perception/awareness and one that can be replicated with work. The problem is though, there's no point seeing cool colours and effects if you don't learn anything from it.



> Then why does a mushroom grow that produces a drug called psilocybin that activates the 5-ht2a receptor that just happens to be in your brain? If one was actually spiritual you could come to the conclusion that this is no accident and that god meant for that receptor to be there and he meant for that mushroom to grow for a reason. That along with DMT which grows in many plants around the world and it happens to activate the very same receptor.


Not necessarily God but definately other consciousness that exist on a higher frequency than our own. I personally put stock in the idea that psychedelics sped up our evolution.

And no, I don't think its an accident that these drugs have these effects


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> I never claimed to be sane


Oh I was just thinking of myself...as if one is not allowed to be in-sane.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

There are many receptors and synaptic connections we don't understand, but just for the Hell of it, Serotonin was discovered in the gut. There is more in the gut than in the brain. When one gets anxious or in fight/flight it just happens as a result that brain serotonin and gut serotonin are both affected ...

frequently why one might vomit after a harrowing experience.

We indeed generated our own altered states of consciousness, sometimes for survival, but sometimes these things go wrong.

Ingesting any herbal/rec/Rx whatever can cause some reaction.

I also always return to my theory that we are a product of aeons of evolution. Some things were survival adaptations, others are mere vestiges -- we aren't sure what the appendix is for, but it can go bad on us in some people. We have come a long way, and have a long way to go. And understanding the brain? I don't know we ever will -- fully.

ACH, don't know what I'm talking about. The laundry is STILL drying.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> Ok I understand but my PERSONAL theory of evolution of mankind is this:
> 
> Some stoneage homosapien was out to get food , then stumbled upon some psychedelic shroom ate it went crazy and expanded his consciousness...
> 
> ...


You basically just summed up Terrence Mckenna's theory of apes eating psychedelic mushrooms to eventually become humans. Read the book 'Food of the Gods' - good stuff.


----------



## richiecripps (May 28, 2005)

i initially got dp.dr from acid about thre years ago. two years ago i was totally cured. i use various drugs (besides acid) most weekends and everything is good and i have no symptoms now. dp/dr is not allowed to be kept alive by drugs but by your own paranoia and self monitoring.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i think it would be crazy to flirt with the idea of taking drugs whilst dp/dr, however it is your own right and you might be ok but on the other hand you might be plunged into new lows from it! My opinion of Coke? it`s for the wannabes, its for hollywoods A List who want to look "cool", i`ve taken enough coke to tell you it is nowhere NEAR the high that you get from Ecstacy and i really do mean that! 1 ecstacy pill which costs u ?4 if it is any good will be much much better than 2 grams of high quality coke at ?100+ so again, its for the rich list and should be avoided!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Deleted...whatever!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> most people here are serious about getting better


Actually I think that a lot of the serious people have left dpselfhelp

If people want to talk about how cool it is to abuse drugs then we can't stop them but I do agree with you that this is a very stupid place to be talking about drugs this way.

There have been many drug topics come up in the past and I have even taken part in talking about drug use in some of those topics. This specific thread displays unthoughtfulness though. At least that is my opinion.

Spirit you should read my Aloha thread on the other site you just joined. 
It is in the DP/DR support section.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> > most people here are serious about getting better
> 
> 
> Actually I think that a lot of the serious people have left dpselfhelp
> ...


 Well i think most people would agree that i am serious and i do try to help people when i can because im lucky enough to have fully recovered from dp/dr and brain fog. Even though alot of my opinions especially on recreational drugs may seem way off the wall to alot of people and probley to you they are no less valid then anyone elses. I have no idea if you included me in the serious or unserious group so you can correct me if im wrong.

I would be the last person on earth to say that the use of hard drugs such as cocaine, heroin, meth and yes alcohol are cool. Ive seen good friends of mine basically turn into skeletons and the walking dead as a result of coke, meth and booze.

I experienced alcoholism myself and when i was on it i was a goddamn wreck. I lived for the stuff and my whole existence centered around it because when i didnt get it id go into withdrawals and anyone who has ever experienced alcohol withdrawal will know that it is complete physical and mental torture. I was damn lucky it did not kill me and i stopped when i did. Ive only had one real slip up in the past 4 years since i quit so im not doing too bad.

But lot's of people use alcohol with little or no ill consequences just like people do with weed, LSD, magic mushrooms, E, every other psychedelic out there, and even the so called hard drugs such as heroin and the other opiates, and cocaine as well. I honestly can't say ive seen too many recreational methamphetamine users though. That paticular drug seems to be rather nasty for causing addiction very quickly.

The fact is some people are much more susceptible to addiction to some drugs then others. I was well on my way to becoming a drunk by the time i hit 16 and from the years of 18 to 21 i was a total drunk. In fact i can remember the first time i got really drunk and saying that this is the only drug that really does it for me. It put me into a blissful stupor where i cared about nothing thus temporarly numbing out my problems.

No other drug ive tried before or since has done that for me. Cocaine did nothing for me, ive used psychedelics alot which arent addictive anyway but they caused me no long term problems and ive used and been physically addicted to opiates from time to time. I have rather bad chronic pain so i don't have much choice in that area unfortunatly. But i had no trouble stopping taking oxycodone, morphine or whatever besides the physical withdrawals.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you're all mad!

But you knew that anyway 8)


----------

